# Orange Firecracker Flowers



## Passion4Film (Jul 11, 2006)

Outside of a cemetery I visited.


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are neat looking! I dont think I have even seen anything like it before. Love the colors!


----------

